# fisherman and woman



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

1x2 paper negative


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2006)

This one has a very turn of the century, newspaper-ish feel to it.... I like it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2006)

yep, nice old look, think the coloring help add to look


----------

